# Wondering what model year my HS621 is



## TheFanMan (Oct 10, 2017)

Hey everyone, as the title says, i'm curious what the model year of my HS621 is. When i bought it i remember looking through this forum and found other people with the same question, based on the answers i assumed that my 621 _might_ be a 1992 model year... but not really sure. It doesn't have the reinforced auger, and it also has a removable keyed ignition instead of a switch. Thanks to everyone for your input.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

Call Honda in Georgia at 770 497-6400. Ask them to run your serial number. They can tell you what dealer it was sold to and when. Also, any warranty work.
The 621's with electric start had the removable key. The non elec start ones had the lever you would turn.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

TheFanMan said:


> Hey everyone, as the title says, i'm curious what the model year of my HS621 is.


So Honda snow blowers don't have 'model years' like cars, trucks, motorcycles, etc. Instead, Honda uses a version code called a K-number that changes when there are changes to the product. The very first production is known as K0, which is what all HS621 sold in the USA are. 

Drop me a PM with the serial number and I can probably get you dates it was wholesaled and then retailed. FYI, never any recalls on this model, so no worries there.

*Hey, 800 posts!*


----------



## TheFanMan (Oct 10, 2017)

FLSTN said:


> The 621's with electric start had the removable key. The non elec start ones had the lever you would turn.


 Really... can't believe i never noticed this. Thanks for that bit of information, also thank you for the #, i appreciate it.


----------

